# Các loại phụ kiện cần thay thế của máy ép dầu thực vật



## Banhbeo09 (14 Tháng chín 2021)

Máy ép dầu là dòng máy chuyên dùng để ép các loại nguyên liệu như lạc, vừng mè, đậu nành, hướng dương, sachi… thành dầu ăn nguyên chất. Trong quá trình sử dụng máy móc sẽ bị bào mòn, hư hại ở một số bộ phận. Vì thế, việc thay mới và sửa chữa là điều không tránh khỏi. Bà con khi mua máy có thể tìm hiểu trước về vấn đề phụ kiện để khi cần có thể mua thay luôn. Cụ thể, một vài linh kiện hay phải thay là:

Trục máy ép dầu thực vật

Trục máy được làm bằng inox nguyên khối theo dạng xoắn, rất to và dày dặn. Tuy nhiên, sử dụng liên tục trong nhiều giờ, nhiều năm cũng sẽ bị hư hỏng, các vòng xoắn bắt đầu mòn mỏng dần đi. Thậm chí có nhiều người do thao tác chưa quen còn làm mẻ trục, gãy trục. Dẫn đến hiệu quả ép dầu không còn được cao, cần phải thay thế.

Hiểu được vấn đề này nên Lalifa ngoài việc cung cấp máy ép dầu các loại cho bà con, còn luôn có sẵn các loại trục ép của mọi dòng máy ép dầu từ máy gia đình đến máy công nghiệp để phục vụ nhu cầu của bà con.

Cam kết trục ép hàng nhập khẩu, chất lượng cao như hàng đi theo máy. Độ ăn khớp khi sử dụng tuyệt đối, không cong vênh, méo mó như hàng gia công, tái chế lại. 


Ốp nhiệt máy ép dầu

Một bộ phận nữa của máy ép dầu cũng cần phải thay mới khi dùng trong thời gian dài là ốp nhiệt. Như bà con đã biết, để ép được dầu máy cần phải có đủ nhiệt và nhiệt khỏe hay yếu phụ thuộc khá nhiều vào ốp nhiệt. Khi chế tạo các kỹ sư thiết kế đã chế tạo ra loại ốp nhiệt dày, chắc chắn và giữ nhiệt cực cao.

Thế nhưng, máy móc hoạt động cũng có giới hạn độ bền nhất định. Làm càng nhiều độ tiêu hao càng mạnh. Cho nên, việc cần phải mua ốp nhiệt mới cũng là điều hết sức dễ hiểu. Chi phí giá thành của phụ kiện này cũng không quá cao. Hơn nữa, khi mua lại mua được hàng chính hãng cùng lô sản xuất với ốp nhiệt đi theo máy vô cùng yên tâm.

Bà con dùng máy ép dầu kinh doanh cần thay ốp nhiệt hãy liên hệ ngay với Lalifa để được báo giá chi tiết hơn.

Đồng hồ đo và điều chỉnh nhiệt độ

Không phải bất cứ dòng máy ép dầu nào cũng có đồng hồ đo nhiệt và điều chỉnh nhiệt độ. Thường bộ phận này sẽ lắp thêm nếu khách yêu cầu hoặc hay có ở những dòng máy ép dầu công nghiệp quy mô lớn. Những loại máy sản xuất hàng trăm tấn một ngày cần phải có bộ đo nhiệt để theo dõi, điều chỉnh cho phù hợp.

Nếu không may hỏng hóc bà con có thể mua để thay cho bộ cũ. Như vậy đảm bảo quá trình sản xuất diễn ra thuận lợi, suôn sẻ hơn.

Ngoài những loại linh kiện hay dùng ở trên, tại Lalifa vẫn còn có rất nhiều loại khác để bất cứ lúc nào bà con cần là sẽ có. Không phải chờ đợi lâu, làm gián đoạn công việc kinh doanh, sản xuất của quý khách. Điều quan trọng là những ai mua máy của công ty khi mua linh kiện thay luôn được báo giá ưu ái - hấp dẫn. Hàng chuyển đến tận tay khách hàng với chất lượng tuyệt vời nhất.


----------

